# Vizio VU42L HDCP problem PS3?



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi, so I have recently discovered my PS3's HDMI port was NOT dead. I tested it on my roommates Bravia 3D TV, and it came right up. So I have narrowed it down to an error with the HDCP, which I've read PS3s and Vizios are famous for.

long story short I had a power surge that killed my newer TV and I assumed killed the HDMI port on my computer and PS3. 

I bought a Vizio VU42L on craigslist for 50 bucks. looks good. PS3 on HDMI will not work. It recognizes the HDMI when I have component plugged in, but when I switch to HDMI and switch inputs, no signal detected.

I tried an xbox 360, that works fine. 
I tried my MacBook Pro, that works fine 
I tried my roommates Mac mini, works fine 
I tried my old Asus windows laptop, works fine 
I tried my gaming desktop, works fine 

narrowed down to the PS3 issue. 
I did notice the fireTV stopped working when I had the PS3 plugged in... and when I unplug the PS3, the fire stick comes right back. 

I tried unplugging the fire stick and plugging in the PS3. Still nothing. 
I replaced the HDMI cable, still nothing.

am I just SOL and stuck with the component 1080p? It does 1080p but I can definitely notice a picture quality difference between component cables and HDMI.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I'd assume a firmware issue on the TV. But as you already stated, it seems to be a known issue. 

The quality difference appears to be that component will only transfer 1080i (as noted by Sony in the User Manual).


----------

